# كسارة مخروطية هيدروليكي



## vipeakbecky (5 نوفمبر 2011)

سلسلة فيبك محطم مخروطي هيدروليكي تصل الى المستوى العالمي المتقدم ، هي دي ق igned وقدمت من خلال استيعاب العالم المتقدم في تكنولوجيا السحق . يستخدم على نطاق واسع في التعريف llurgical ، الكلي ، وبناء الصناعات المادية ، وهي مناسبة لسحق يختلف من الصعب وقبل منتصف الثابت الخامات والصخور.

العلامة التجارية : فيبك
شهادة : ISO9001 ، م ، IQNET ، غوست
ميزة :
1 ، وتوفير معقولة في اختيار المنتجات والتصميم.
2 ورشة عمل للترتيبات العملية و العلمية لتصنيع وانتاج الدقيق. 
3 ، والتسليم في الوقت المحدد.
الميزات والفوائد :
1. هيكل معقول ، مبدأ وسحق متقدم وبيانات تقنية ، والعمل موثوقة ومنخفضة التكلفة.
2. القدرة القوية الساحقة ، وارتفاع productibity الكفاءة والقدرة العالية.
3. نظام هيدروليكي موثوق بها ، وتوفير حماية آمنة وفعالية الزائد.
4. أنواع سحق cabity هي لمجموعة واسعة من متطلبات حجم المنتج.
5. استخدام التكيف الهيدروليكي والهيدروليكية النظيفة ، وضع تجويف والتشغيل الآلي للزيادة من ذلك بكثير.
التجويف الأمثل وزيادة الانتاج
سلسلة فيبك من المحطم المخروطي الهيدروليكي هو الرواية التي وضعها مهندسون شركة فيبك مع الإشارة إلى مزايا كسارة المخروطي الأكثر موثوقية وتقدما في العالم. من خلال تحليل وفحص نظري للمهندسين من خلال الممارسة و في تصميم كسارة فيبك المخروطية هيدروليكية على أساس مزايا وعيوب أنواع مختلفة من الكسارة المخروطية. انتاجها مرتفع واستهلاكها للطاقة منخفض. سحق أطول وسحق حصة أكبر. ويمكن سحق الرقائق بالكامل مع حمولة كاملة ، والتي يمكن أن تضمن تكوين حالة جيدة وموثوقة في الأحجام النهائية .

لعدم ضياع الوقت
كسارة فيبك المخروطية تعتمد الضغط الهيدروليكي لتأمين ، الحماية الزائدة. وعندما تخرج بعض المواد غير قابلة للكسر تدخل تجويف السحق ، النظام الهيدروليكي يمكن له تقليل عن قوة التأثير بلطف لحماية أجهزة الكمبيوتر المركزية وفتح تصريف سيعود إلى المكان الأصلي لمواد غير قابلة للكسر . إذا توقفت المطحنة مخروطية مع تحميل الاسطوانة الكاملة للوظائف الجديدة الهيدروليكية مزدوج مسح المواد في التجويف ، ومن ثم فتح التفريغ حتى يعود إلى المكان الأصلي. بالمقارنة مع ربيع مخروط محطم التقليدية ، فإن كسارة مخروط هيدروليكي حتى تكون أكثر أمنا وسرعة ، الذي سيوفر الوقت توقف.

استبدال دون مركبات
كسارة فيبك المخروطية يعتمد شكل ثابت للالمقعرة وعباءة. قفل منه هو حتى أكثر موثوقية. وهو ليس في حاجة المركبات ، والتي سوف يقصر كثيرا من الوقت البديل. إذا كان العميل يريد تغيير شكل تجويف ، وانه يمكن فقط تغيير المقعرة والعباءة

http://www.grinderpro.com/Arabic/Crusher.html


----------



## سلطان الشيخي (17 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم 

عفوا اخي كم معدل الطحن في الساعه وكم معدل الطحن للبطانه الواحده (liners )
دمت بود


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

